# Dont You Just Hate It When......



## savarin (Jan 8, 2016)

Everything is set up nicely in the lathe or mill or what have you, cutting well, about half way through when you hear those immortal words......
"Honey, could you just replace those three cracked tiles in the shower recess please?"
OK, 20 mins total as I have the tiles and adhesive, no shopping to do and its not even in the wet area of the shower.
Gently prise off the broken tiles and ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
The cement sheeting was wet, damn, better look behind it, even bigger damn, all the wood framework had dissolved.
Start pulling this wall down and find the external wall had been leaking water for years slowly, concrete cancer had spalled off the pier allowing the water to leach through.
The wooden frame work had literally dissolved to a damp paste at the bottom of the cavity.
This started last sunday, since then I've had to totally demolish the shower and walls, re seal the concrete wall, chisel all the spalling off the piers, de rust the reinforcing steel, re build the piers with a special repair cement, re- build the frame work, re-sheet and re-tile.
Only just up to the sheeting stage and the work is still set up in the lathe.
Going to be at least 4 more days before I can get back to the real work.
I'm getting lathe withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 8, 2016)

Nothing like a Honey-Do to ruin your day, seems like every time it turns into a FLUSTER- CLUCK


----------



## kvt (Jan 8, 2016)

Don't you just wish you could sneak in and work for 30 min or so, Tell them something has to dry and you will be back in a few.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 8, 2016)

My better half decided that screaming at me to get my attention, (while I'm running a mill, or a lathe, or anything) we now have a 'caretakers' pager.'  I wear it in my shirt pocket, she has it on a lanyard around her neck. Now, when a machine is running, I can hear the chime when ever it rings.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Jan 9, 2016)

Over the years, like many married men, I've developed a tone deafness that is by coincidence to the same frequency as the female voice range. Generally, my deafness increases in proportion to the volume of the above described sound.


----------



## higgite (Jan 9, 2016)

Mark in Indiana said:


> Over the years, like many married men, I've developed a tone deafness that is by coincidence to the same frequency as the female voice range. Generally, my deafness increases in proportion to the volume of the above described sound.


When I developed said tone deafness with my ex, she resorted to sign language. Mostly just one gesture which had a two word meaning. Our conversations were short.

Tom


----------



## Ed. (Feb 12, 2016)

My wife is quite good in that respect, whenever she wants me, she just comes around to the open shed door and has a look to see what I am doing, if there is any sort of noise she waits till it stops and then says something, so that I am not startled when working on a lathe or welding/grinding.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 12, 2016)

My dear wife will come to the shop door while a machine is running to tell me that she just saw a cardinal on the bird feeder.


----------



## Jrhaas (Feb 12, 2016)

I hate it when my wife starts a project because I always get sucked into it. Fortunately if I have a machine or welder going she quietly waits. She was raised right in that respect. And she's going to help me paint my garage so I'll keep her. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scruffy (Feb 20, 2016)

If I'm running a machine the door is locked. Getting startled is dangerous.
Thanks ron


----------

